# Need help with Ariens 1332



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Our business neighbor has a 1999 Ariens 1332, they purchased it brand new back in the day. A few years ago I found him a nice Honda HS828 and lets just say that he has fallen in love with the Honda over the years. The ariens developed a few issues this winter and he wants to replace it with another Honda, I found him a real nice HS828 tracked machine yesterday; now the Ariens need to go, my questions is, how much is a machine like this, with the current issues worth? And how difficult would it be to change the damaged gear? A quick search indicates that the parts are around $100 for the pull cord and the gear. 



If fixed how much can he get for the machine? 



Its in mint condition overall with no surface rust etc. The pull cord is broken and one of the drive gear is sheared as pictures show.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Go on craigslist and look around. 19 year old machines in running condition $300-$500.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

That’s a $700 machine in my area (repaired)


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

I got $400 for our old 1990 ST1236 last fall. It was in excellent condition in all ways and still ably chucks snow 20 miles away from us


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

russ01915 said:


> Go on craigslist and look around. 19 year old machines in running condition $300-$500.





Steve70 said:


> I got $400 for our old 1990 ST1236 last fall. It was in excellent condition in all ways and still ably chucks snow 20 miles away from us


926 pro series Ariens sell for $800-$1200 or more, depending on the market/availability, when working and more if in mint condition. 

The 1336s sell for more because they’re the pro versions. It’s a steal of you find them for less, but you might have to wait until next season for it to sell at a premium. Winter is about over. 

924 series Ariens, e.g. ST824 ST1032 ST1236, from the early ‘90s and older sell for $300-$500.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

That's a nice machine and it's worth fixing. In my area, if it's broke, it's worth 50.00 max.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Def worth fixing. I have one at one of my buildings, it does awesome! Probably my favorite. Even over the new stuff.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Homesteader said:


> 926 pro series Ariens sell for $800-$1200 or more, depending on the market/availability, when working and more if in mint condition. 924 series Ariens, e.g. ST824 ST1032 ST1236, from the early ‘90s and older sell for $300-$500.


Here some 926 pro's.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

What you list it for and what you get are two different things. For instance, when the power is out and will be out for days or weeks, generators sell for more than you paid for it new. When the sun is shining and the power is on, you can hardly give them away.Same theory applies with snow blowers.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Repaired I would sell that at $900 and no lower than $700. That is a well-kept machine, and also it is a 12-volt start which I believe adds to the value. But as stated earlier, now is the end of the selling season so it is hard to get what it is really worth.


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

russ01915 said:


> Homesteader said:
> 
> 
> > 926 pro series Ariens sell for $800-$1200 or more, depending on the market/availability, when working and more if in mint condition. 924 series Ariens, e.g. ST824 ST1032 ST1236, from the early ‘90s and older sell for $300-$500.
> ...


I said 926 series sno-thro, not a 926 machine.

https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/manuals/Ariens_Man_Pro.pdf

A series number refers to a style of machine and period it was built. The machine we’re trying to price is a 926 series or 924 series 1332. 

926 series referees to all machines with a 926XXX model number. Their are many different 926 series sno-thros with different engine size and cut width.

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...ens/sno-thros-and-brushes/926-series-sno-thro

Please do proper research when suggesting resale prices for members as your suggesting selling his machine for less than half its value and comparing a 926 machine to a 1332 machine, but yes both are 926 series or the very last 924 series before the series number switched over.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Homesteader said:


> Please do proper research when suggesting resale prices for members as your suggesting selling his machine for less than half its value and comparing a 926 machine to a 1332 machine, but yes both are 926 series or the very last 924 series before the series number switched over.


I know the price of machines. A non running machine is nowhere near the cost of a fully running machine. Let him do all the repairs and get it running as it should. Then maybe in season $700-$800


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Homesteader said:


> 926 pro series Ariens sell for $800-$1200 or more, depending on the market/availability, when working and more if in mint condition. The 1336s sell for more because they’re the pro versions. It’s a steal of you find them for less, but you might have to wait until next season for it to sell at a premium. Winter is about over.


926 pro series Ariens sell for $800-$1200 or more. Oh really ? I bought a used one year old 2016 Ariens hydro Pro 28 in 2017 for $1,400. Members on this site alerted me to it on Craigslist. The conversation was well documented on this forum.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

926 pro series Ariens sell for $800-$1200 or more. Oh really ? I bought a used one year old 2017 Ariens hydro Pro 32 12v in 2018 for $1,500. That conversation is also well documented on this forum. I included the conversation I had with the seller. By the way, it included the tire chains.


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

russ01915 said:


> Homesteader said:
> 
> 
> > Please do proper research when suggesting resale prices for members as your suggesting selling his machine for less than half its value and comparing a 926 machine to a 1332 machine, but yes both are 926 series or the very last 924 series before the series number switched over.
> ...





russ01915 said:


> Homesteader said:
> 
> 
> > 926 pro series Ariens sell for $800-$1200 or more, depending on the market/availability, when working and more if in mint condition. The 1336s sell for more because they’re the pro versions. It’s a steal of you find them for less, but you might have to wait until next season for it to sell at a premium. Winter is about over.
> ...


Read entire posts...

He was asking for a selling price of a 1332 fixed and in its broken state. I gave him the price of a 1232 in my area “fixed”.

You replied to my comment with pics and prices of a 926 machine, not a 1332 machine, saying $300-$500. That’s why I made a comment on your research. 

He isn’t interested in the selling a price of a 926 machine because he has a 1332 machine. That’s what I’m pointing out. 

921s are out and 926s sell for less being the older series - again - in my area.

I also said in my original post that he might have to wait for the right time/season to get that price depending on his area.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

JnC said:


> Our business neighbor has a 1999 Ariens 1332, they purchased it brand new back in the day.


I realize it is not the crux of the current discussion. But that machine looks to me like it might be a little newer than 1999? 

My Ariens Pro (bought used, see pic) is the previous style. My headlight is not oval & integrated into the control panel, the way yours is. Mine is rectangular, and on a bracket. 

My in-laws have the same model as mine, but theirs appears to be newer, having the style control panel that your pics show (oval, integrated headlight). So I'm going to assume that the machine you're showing is a similar vintage to theirs. 

My engine shows a date of manufacture of September, 2000, from what I can see. You can check yours for a DOM stamping on the engine shroud. 

https://www.hunker.com/13404558/how-to-find-the-year-a-tecumseh-engine-was-built 

I don't have the engine date from my in-laws engine, unfortunately. 

My owner's manual shows a date of May 2000. My in-laws manual shows a date of April 2002. With all this, and if we assume that my engine is original, then perhaps the machine you're showing is more like 2001-2002? 

It seems worth checking the engine date, anyways. If you're going to put a year in the ad, there's no need to make the machine sound older than it actually is.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

That machine in that shape IMHO opinion is $300-500 since it is according to the seller to be a 1999 and broken. I personally wouldn't give him $1,200 for that machine. I don't know who would.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Homesteader said:


> Read entire posts...
> 
> He was asking for a selling price of a 1332 fixed and in its broken state. I gave him the price of a 1232 in my area “fixed”.
> 
> You replied to my comment with pics and prices of a 926 machine, not a 1332 machine, saying $300-$500. That’s why I made a comment on your research. I also said in my original post that he might have to wait for the right time/season to get that price depending on his area.


My price was for it broken $300-$500 right now. Not much demand right now as the season is dwindling away.I I wish you all the best no hard feelings.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Homesteader said:


> I said 926 series sno-thro, not a 926 machine.
> 
> https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/manuals/Ariens_Man_Pro.pdf
> 
> ...


So after doing my proper research on this machine I have determined that it is indeed a 924 series and not a 926 as you stated. To be exact I believe the model is #924516. 

This is listed as a ST1332DLE

The engine may be a Tecumseh engine 181-1170-B1

I don't believe that machine can be a 926 series. They went to a Quick Turn Chute Control Stick. That machine has an ice drill chute control.

The dashboard is completely different than a 926 series.

I stand to be corrected if anyone has additional information on the snow blower.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> So after doing my proper research on this machine I have determined that it is indeed a 924 series and not a 926 as you stated. To be exact I believe the model is #924516.
> 
> This is listed as a ST1332DLE
> 
> ...



You are right its a 924 series
dont waste your time with the peanut gallery russ

my restored 1332 with cab tach new belts new carb new paint new impeller bearing impeller kit poly shoes and weight kit sold for 900 last year
dont both russ its not worth it
oh i bought it running useable 1332 for 300
broken its 300 tops


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Sounds about what I told the owner, fixed it'd go for $700~$900 depending on time of the year. I plan on fixing it for him over summer and listing it for sale come fall time.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Homesteader said:


> I said 926 series sno-thro, not a 926 machine.
> 
> https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/manuals/Ariens_Man_Pro.pdf
> 
> ...



https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/tls/d/natick-ariens-snowblower/6840468690.html



Here is a running 1332 pro asking 475 with poly shoes
russ was right on the money 
he has owned the machine you speak of for 5 yrs plus and sold it and grabbed a 2 yr old 21 ft lbs 28 hydro for 1400 

he doesnt need to do research


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Man, I wish those prices were like that up here. I paid 900 US at the start of the season for my 1028 dle pro.


----------

